# Most Entertaining Goat Names



## where I want to

Although I'm not really good at it, I love funny goat names given by others. 
My favorite was a wether named Vincent Van Goatie.
I'm sure there must be many out there................


----------



## thaiblue12

My one Nigerian buck had coffee colors so we called him Stink-a-ccino. 

My first buck was such an awful pest so I called him something like Mr. Stinky Bbq and threatened to roast him almost daily. 

Not as cool as Vincent Van Goatie but that's all I got


----------



## chewie

well, sorry, I don't have any for goaties, but we had a cranky appy once called alpo!


----------



## wolffeathers

Our scrub goats had fun names. Cupcake gave birth to the twin doelings Itchy and Scratchy. Then the feral doe a red spotted was named The Wild One, she gave birth to a single doeling named The Other. So we had Cupcake, Itchy, Scratchy, The Wild One and The Other.


----------



## DamnearaFarm

Not goat names but a friend named her antwerp roos Twirpy and Wyatt Twerp. We have two buff brahmas that go broody named Brahma Mama and Crazy Mother Clucker (and when she has chicks it's Crazy Mother Clucker and the Psycho Chicks).


----------



## Cliff

Had an old doe named Houdini once. She earned that name.


----------



## InHisName

Our LaMancha is named Golda Meir-


----------



## jd4020

I named my first LaMancha girl Nubbins (Nubby for short) because of her tiny ears and small teats. Names just seem to happen as I talk to my critters.
My newest little LaMancha buckling is a white & pale tan mix color and as he follows me around whilst I do chores, Benny is the name that seems to fit.
One of our tomcats was black & white but the colors were arranged on his body as if he were wearing a tuxedo. He had impeccable manners. His name was Sir Thomas and I always told him he was always appropriately dressed for any occasion. 
I do enjoy choosing names, seeing what emerges. 
God bless,
jd


----------



## Donna1982

We have a gogurt named after the yogurt kids eat. I have two chickens named cow and chicken. We had a goat named almost, nehi, Dr pepper and Mr pib... Actually all the sodas. I named a boer mom had runway because that's all she did run away from you. mom had a nubian doeling named baby leg, Mr bean and tuff n enough. Yeah I could keep going lol


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm

We had a litter of four little black kittens named, Who,What,When and Where. We had another litter of three named Q-Tip, Kleenex, and Charmin. Their mother abandoned them, sadly, only Kleenex lived. I have a cat now named Cheez-It. 

The goats all have standard type names. Unless you count the buck we had named BigWig for the curly bunch of hair on his head. The first time I saw him it made me think of the rabbit by that name in Watership Down.


----------



## LFRJ

We have an Otis-the-Goatis here.


----------



## Sonshine

Not a goat name, but had a cockatiel once we named Cockatiel Dundee because we got him in Dundee Florida.


----------



## IndyGardenGal

Freezer Fred is our wether.


----------



## Pony

My herd queen is named Many Troubles. Her daughter is Airin' My Troubles.

My buck is named Kalimac Randybuck (a play on Tolkien's character Meriadoc Brandybuck, b/c Mac is one randy buck!) I often call him Mr Beardsley b/c of his long beard.


----------



## Goat Servant

LOL everyone! Our barn kitties are Wyld Thang & Barn Potato, he's fat & lazy.
The rest have dull names like Girlie Neicey & Purrball.
The buck's real name is Auto Repeater but he's my Big Baby Automobile.
Friends had hogs named Hammy Swinette & Menacum Bacon.


----------



## Caprice Acres

I love cockatiel dundee. hahahaha! Makes me want a cockatiel. 

I don't have any funny names for the goats, but I'm tempted to 'name' our boer doeling with lamancha ears 'nubbins' now.  She's not staying here so I feel I could name her what I wanted until her new owners name her 'for real'.  Or maybe I'll keep it for one of my own.  

I do song names recently. My alpine doeling is Long Tall Sally, and my boer doeling I'm keeping is Dixieland Delight. My yearling boer buck is SJE CountryView's I'm a Ramblin' Man (barn name Waylon). Waylon kinda got his name because he lets out the most sorrowful wail whenever he wants attention, almost could imagine him singing a sad country song.  

My yearling alpine buck is Giesler's Sharp Dressed Man (though he doesn't have a ZZ top name... Maybe I should've called him ZZ... darn, didn't think of that until JUST now. hahah!) He's got the least 'tude of ALL my goats on the farm, so maybe a ZZ top song wasn't the best choice for him.


----------



## colemangirly

My son just named our two recent twins, Mocha Bean, and Frappacchino (sp?)

Mocha Bean is a chocolate agouti, and Frapp is a red agouti with white spots and freckles all over.


----------



## The Tin Mom

Dh and Dd13 are the clever ones with names here. We have a chicken named Led Zeppelin. (who can tell me why?). And two guineas. The girl had a bad leg so I started calling her Peggy. Then Dd13 named the boy Stew - so now the guineas are Peggy & Stew. 

The pigs were Pork and Beans. 

The goats pretty much have standard names.


----------



## Steph in MT

My meat goat baby daddy is named Cabrito (Spanish for goat meat)~ He himself won't be cabrito, but his children will. Ouch... that sounds so harsh...


----------



## Eunice

My daughter has grown and moved on, but we sure did have fun naming the babies every year. I will soon be asking for her help with new kiddies. In the past be have had twins Peanut and Butter, Marshmallow and Pudding, quads - Zip, Zap, Zing and Zoom, triplets - Tic, Tac, Toe and Raspberry, Blueberry, Huckleberry out of Blackberry. We usually pick a theme for the year and go that direction.


----------



## Pony

We have named our meat goats Cabrito and Capretto. 

My geese are named Artie and Deco. (Art Deco - b/c of the pattern of their feathers.)


----------



## Steph in MT

Pony said:


> We have named our meat goats Cabrito and Capretto.
> 
> My geese are named Artie and Deco. (Art Deco - b/c of the pattern of their feathers.)


WOOT! Another Cabrito! 
And I thought I was being so original...


----------



## volchitsa

Well, none are goat names, but I've had hens named Henrietta, Chik-Chik and Dumpling. I also had a pet finch called Leonardo da Finchi and a mixed breed bantam rooster called Winston Chirphill. 
I think I have too much fun naming xD!
If I ever get pigs I want to name some Piggy Sue and Trotsky...


----------



## Shygal

One person I was talking to about goats, has a buck named Mr. Buckley. I have BooBoo Chicken , and Hector the Pig. We used to have cats named Boy Cat and Girl Cat. One cat named Oink, and a dog named Gronk


----------



## chewie

these are good! I remembered tho., I had bought a doeling with her right ear missing, what else could I call her but LEFTY.  we also had twins on ethel when I got her, so those were lucy and ricky. and this was before I knew how early they could get 'active'. hubs came in and said, hey, is that boy goat fixed? no? well, you might wanna do something, they're out there makin little ricardos! hehehe.

love the cocketeil name,hahhaa! we have one too, my oldest had to have one. she has it a 'real' name, but I just call it bird. and, that's the name it answers to!


----------



## whiskeylivewire

I have a goat named Cubbie in honor the Chicago Cubs goat curse I also have a Scully, the Duke and Josey Wails.


----------



## chewie

Eunice said:


> My daughter has grown and moved on, but we sure did have fun naming the babies every year. I will soon be asking for her help with new kiddies. In the past be have had twins Peanut and Butter, Marshmallow and Pudding, quads - Zip, Zap, Zing and Zoom, triplets - Tic, Tac, Toe and Raspberry, Blueberry, Huckleberry out of Blackberry. We usually pick a theme for the year and go that direction.


we go by first letter of the name, this year being P. so the trips are Pez, Paris and Paisly. which all doesn't matter much, they wont' be staying, they won't be staying, they won't....!


----------



## LFRJ

We had a muscovy drake we once named Mahmoud Easterdinnajad. Which is precisely what he became!


----------



## Goat Servant

LFRJ I still cant get my mouth around that, unlike the infamous BBQ duck dinner.;

Wait_ is that who it was we chawed on????


----------



## Sonshine

We once had a dog we named Diogi, and a cat we found abandoned, when we couldn't find anyone to take him we named him Mr Nobody.


----------



## gracie88

We like TV names, so there were Laverne and Shirley, Lucy and Ethel... This year I'm naming Shirley's babies "Goodness" and "Mercy", going to go with a Biblical theme  DH likes to make political statements with the piggie names so our pigs are Fanny Mae and Freddie Mac. Generally, any roo gets named Wesley, as in, "Goodnight Wesley, sleep well, I'll most likely kill you in the morning."


----------



## whiskeylivewire

The Dread Pirate Roberts! Best movie EVER!


----------



## Blue Oak Ranch

For whatever reasons, my bucks have gotten more tongue-in-cheek names than does. 

My favorite goat name was a buck born on St. Paddy's day. I named him Limerick. As in dirty limerick. As in, "There once was a man from Nantucket..." People with goats got the joke - those that didn't thought it was a cute Irish name. *slaps self on wrist* Bad girl, very bad girl. (grin) 

Another I had was Famous Last Words. As in, "I'm not keeping another buck, really I'm not." Same thing with Never Say Never, a couple of years later!

Another was Stoplight Karma. My best doe almost always aborted 5 weeks early, and the ONLY term live birth she carried was twin bucklings. *sigh*

A favorite doe I sold recently was Blackheart Inertia, after the Incubus song. I dunno - it just fit her. LOL. 

My best friend and "little sister" had a pair of ducks named Quackers and Cheese. 

:grin:


----------



## whiskeylivewire

Oh, I also have a cat named Possum and used to have a female cat named Stay Puffed Marshmallow Man. DD5 named them. She wanted to name the goats Peter Venkman, Ray and Egon!


----------



## shanzone2001

My buck is named Poodinkie and we call him Dinky for short.
His kids are Winky, Blinky and Stinky.
My kids should NOT be allowed to name goats!!!!


----------



## Sonshine

Blue Oak Ranch said:


> For whatever reasons, my bucks have gotten more tongue-in-cheek names than does.
> 
> My favorite goat name was a buck born on St. Paddy's day. I named him Limerick. As in dirty limerick. As in, "There once was a man from Nantucket..." People with goats got the joke - those that didn't thought it was a cute Irish name. *slaps self on wrist* Bad girl, very bad girl. (grin)
> 
> Another I had was Famous Last Words. As in, "I'm not keeping another buck, really I'm not." Same thing with Never Say Never, a couple of years later!
> 
> Another was Stoplight Karma. My best doe almost always aborted 5 weeks early, and the ONLY term live birth she carried was twin bucklings. *sigh*
> 
> A favorite doe I sold recently was Blackheart Inertia, after the Incubus song. I dunno - it just fit her. LOL.
> 
> My best friend and "little sister" had a pair of ducks named Quackers and Cheese.
> 
> :grin:


We have some neighbors who named their ducks Cheese and Quackers too. LOL


----------



## Sonshine

shanzone2001 said:


> My buck is named Poodinkie and we call him Dinky for short.
> His kids are Winky, Blinky and Stinky.
> My kids should NOT be allowed to name goats!!!!


We use to have a sow who had 4 piglets. We named them, Eenie, Meenie, Minie and Moe. Moe drowned in the water trough.


----------



## Nubiannerd

I named one of my nubian doelings DQ, as in "Dairy Queen".
My kids named my bucklings this year, one is named Johnny Cash.
When we buy calves to feed out for butcher (or to sell) my DH names them Christmas and Propane.


----------



## where I want to

This is one of those "you had to be there" names. I bought a doeing named Arabella who is a competitive thing. The first day she was here she running with the other doelings. The rest of the girls went around the open 12' pole gate. Arabella did a short cut between the bars of the gate. 
Due to her rotundity, her shoulders made it but she got hung up when the stomach couldn't squeeze though. Rather than stop, her legs kept pumping as she swung the gate 180 degrees pivoting to the other side where it banged to a stop. After pushing a bit, she finally popped through.
But at that moment Arabella became Belly forever.


----------



## rileyjo

I named my little nubian buck, Bob, but Steve started calling him Kabob so that got shortened to Boo.
Our big handsome Bonubian Buck is named Randy, because he is.

Currently I'm waiting on Poppy to pop.


----------



## CarolT

We're waiting on our Poppy to pop, but she became Poppy while living in our bathroom and me taking her out to piddle, etc, and we kept commenting how she thought she was a puppy, but she wasn't quite... So, she was a Poppy!


----------



## TroutRiver

A friend of mine used to have 2 beef bulls named "steak" and "big sexy." 

Another friend of mine has 2 pigs, "chorizo" and "andouille"


----------



## The Hard Way

About half of the bucklings get food names, because we know most of them are table fare. We've had a Taco and a Cabrito to name a couple. We have a boer/nubian cross buck that barely escaped castration and the table that I dubbed Peanutless while his future was still being decided and it stuck. And recently we have a solid black with brown eyebrows boer/nubian doeling that made me think of the devil or a demon which made me think AC/DC, so we call her Accaadacca.


----------



## eclipchic

Our ducks are as follows: Pekin duck= Peggy Lee, Cayaga mix crested drake = Elvis, Swedish mix crested drake= Roy Orbison. 
And then there is Bruce the african goose. 
That's about the extend of our cute names.


----------



## shanzone2001

Oh, I did have a goat named chalupa!!!


----------



## LearningLife

Our NDs don't really have cute names, but they are thematic. All of our goats have authors' names (English majors here). We have Walt and Percy in the buck pen. Our ladies are Zora, Emily, Kate, Madelyn, Morgan, Alice, Willa, Maya and Harper.


----------



## DamnearaFarm

Steph in MT said:


> My meat goat baby daddy is named Cabrito (Spanish for goat meat)~ He himself won't be cabrito, but his children will. Ouch... that sounds so harsh...


Don't feel bad... when we get a new animal and someone asks if we're going to eat it (and it's for breeding purposes) I tell 'em nope, we're gonna eat their children


----------



## Steph in MT

RamblinRoseRanc said:


> Don't feel bad... when we get a new animal and someone asks if we're going to eat it (and it's for breeding purposes) I tell 'em nope, we're gonna eat their children


Hee hee! I do the same thing- in of course, the most happy cheerful voice possible. :happy:
Had a nephew's girlfriend (vegan) mention on facebook something about wanting to meet our critters if we don't eat them. I replied that I'd only introduce her to the ones that have names.  blinking innocently....


----------



## KnowOneSpecial

When we first started out we named out goats after Harry Potter characters. Our Bucks were Ron and Dobby. We had a wether named Albus. Our does have been named Minerva, Luna, Hermoinie and Bellatrix. 

That worked until Hermoinie had a baby on May the 4th. We named that doe Jedi! 


We've also had fun with cow names. Our first two calves were a big leggy Holstein and the other was a sweet little Angus. We named them Big and Tasty after our favorite sandwich at McDonalds. After Tasty was gone we got another calf and named that one Tupac so we could have Biggie and Tupac.


This year my 11year old daughter had fun naming our chicks. We had a 'rainbow flock' this year so each chick was a different breed. She named them after food. The Buff Orpington is named Butter. The Speckled one is named Pepper. My favorite? Roast Beef. She thought it would be funny to say "Mom, this Roast Beef tastes like chicken!" 


We had 4 kittens born where three were brown tabby and one was orange tabby. The brown ones were Einey, Meanie, Miney and the orange one was Moe. For the longest time after that all male orange cats were called Moe! Now they're called Pumpkin or Pumpkin Butt because my daughter said they look like they have hairy pumpkins on their butts.


----------



## KnowOneSpecial

DamnearaFarm said:


> Don't feel bad... when we get a new animal and someone asks if we're going to eat it (and it's for breeding purposes) I tell 'em nope, we're gonna eat their children


My son refers to scrambled eggs as "The Unborn". 


My Bestie thinks I'm weird because when I collect eggs I thank my hens and say, "My children enjoy eating your children!"


----------



## Clovers_Clan

KnowOneSpecial said:


> When we first started out we named out goats after Harry Potter characters. Our Bucks were Ron and Dobby. We had a wether named Albus. Our does have been named Minerva, Luna, Hermoinie and Bellatrix.


I used to have a wall-eyed, white lamancha doe named "Winkie". With the ears and the bug eyes she looked just like a house elf!


----------



## mzgarden

Our does are Eleanor (Roosevelt) and Katherine (Hepburn). Our buck is (King) Solomon and our wether is Winston (Churchill). Our barn cats are Momma (not original, I know). One daughter was very skittish when young, so she is Skitty-kitty. The other daughter is built entirely different from Momma and Skitty-kitty -with short legs and squatty body - so she's Shorts.


----------



## Dusky Beauty

One of the 4H moms in my group named her first doeling "Totes Ma' Gotes" or "Totes" for short.


----------



## gibbsgirl

Our first three goats were triplet wethers. The kids named them Huey, Dewey, and Louie.

Most of the other goats have had more than one, some we registered, the n they've had barn names. Plus usually at least two of the kids don't agree and rename them and then I really don't know who they're talking about.

Seems like a lot of critters end up named around here. I'm just glad the kids don't hassle us about the named ones being oets, cause a lot of these critters are food ultimately.


----------



## cfuhrer

I had a doe who's name was Basil, she had quads: parsley, sage rosemary and thyme (from the Simon and Garfunkle song).

We had a kitten wander in who was named Bob. (bobcat)

We had a jersey feeder steer name Pork Chop. A holstein feeder steer named Stewie (short for stew meat). And a pair of holstein twins named Elmer and Elsie. (Elmer the Elmer's bull and Elsie the Borden cow). A pair of hogs one year named tasty and yummy. 

I just named a NZW doe Caerbannog after the evil white Rabbit that guards the cave in Monty Python and the Holy Grail. And my husband named the buck George (as in the Bugs Bunny standard "I will love him and hug him and squeeze him and name him George".)

Yeah, we're goofballs.


----------



## CircleStarRanch

Our rule here is we only name animals NOT destined to the freezer. We have dairy goats and meat breeding does (along with laying hens and meat rabbit breeders). Our naming schemata started with our first Nubian doe who's registered name is Desert Rose. We have a Kiko x Nubian doe named Lily and 2 of her reserved Kiko/Nubian x Boer doelings from different years, named Sweetpea, and Blossom. We bought another Nubian doe this year and named her Jasmine - see the pattern?

Back in the boys pen we have Starsky (our Boer buck) and his Nubian whether buddy, Hutch. Our very first kid born here was a sole survivor that year. We weren't going to keep him because we didn't need another Nubian whether, but just had to. So he needed a name. We call him Just Bob. My wife still gives me grief over THAT name. Don't even getting me started on her laying hens'names - like Thelma & Louise.... 

-Dutch


----------



## nehimama

I once had a couple of does I named Frisbee (because a frisbee always lands on the roof, right?) and Pogo. Those girls were BOUNCY!


----------



## Squeaky McMurdo

I let my children name our chickens. They have come up with such gems as Nugget, Chickie Nonie (chickie no name) and my personal favorite Princess Shiney Chicken

They also named a rabbit Captain Underpants because he looked like he was sporting black undies.

My mean dog-flogging rooster is named Kung-Pow Chicken


----------



## willbeast

I used to have a doe named whiner. She was pretty wild when we got her as a Doeling and every time someone touched her she screamed. As an adult doe you couldn't touch her and she could clear a 5 ft gate. We also had an abga buck named Mr. T. Had a huge doe named moose. And my ex wife had a rooster and a hen named Frick and Frack.


----------



## marusempai

I enjoy stupid animal names. Our roosters are called Punky Rooster, Chick Jagger, and Chicky Hendrix. We're buying a buck kid in the spring, I want to name him Murphy's Law.


----------



## MoCat

We had a goat named Hershey Bar, yup he was brown.

Cat named Oreo, I got him fixed and he got fat so I call him Double Stuff.


----------



## DragonFlyFarm

This years male lambs are Stew, Jimmy Dean, Chewy and Chops. Chops mom is Mary (Mary is a little lamb) and her daughter is peep (Bo Peep is a sheep) I took in two senior cashmere goats, their original owners owned them since they were babies and never bothered to name them. They were dubbed Johnny and Cash on the ride home. One of my Angora goats would constantly get her cheek curls caught in the sticks and brambles, and would be stuck there crying pitifully until I came to free her. We named her Twiggy


----------



## ForMyACDs

Had a buck registered as Family Jules.

Bought a doe named "Shady Lady" and registered her doe as Mattress Dancer (called her Heidi....Heidi Fleiss reference)

Our doe High Cotton had doelings named: Cotton Pickin' and Kiss My Grits.

Moon Pie had doelings Shame on the Moon (Shame) and Darkside of the Moon (Pink). 

I'm sure there are others, but I can't remember them.

Of course my red Cattle Dogs are "Red Men Don't Wear Plaid" and "Night of the Living Red" and I had a pony we named "Shoppin'fer Shoes" (Imeda....short for Imelda Macos)


----------



## SJSFarm

My neighbor has a cat they found in a dumpster in town, her name is Trash


----------



## Squeaky McMurdo

I had a rooster named Cogburn. Lol


----------



## londov7

We had a little kitten one time and named her Ciati... Pronounced C-A-T.


----------



## blanket

My wifes 2 Boer does are go go girl and miss t. Have had steers named Ham and Burger, Sir Loin, pot and roast


----------



## doc-

Pygmy goats Margoat Hemmingway and Franny The Nanny Fine, pigs named Zza Zza, Petunia and Piggy Sui; barn cats Inky, Dinky, Stinky and Mabel.


----------

